# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  H.R.7085 - To amend the Revised Statutes to remove the defense of qualified immunity in the ca

## surf

didn't see this posted yet

https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-...%5D%7D&s=2&r=1 

4 pages.
i asked my rep to cosponsor. she might if Nancy doesn't say no.

----------


## surf

39 cosponsors now, including mine

----------


## Created4

> 39 cosponsors now, including mine


Where is the text for the bill?? I am not seeing it at your link....

I hope it applies to ALL government employees, and not just police. Child welfare social workers have this immunity also, so if they kidnap children illegally without a court order signed by a judge, they get off due to this qualified immunity clause, even if the child is injured or harmed while in foster care.

Interestingly, many of the circuit courts have ruled AGAINST law enforcement in those situations, as violating the 4th Amendment by removing a child from the home without a warrant.....

----------


## axiomata

Where is the first GOP cosponsor? Massie?

----------


## RonZeplin

*H.R.7085 - To amend the Revised Statutes to remove  the defense of qualified immunity in the case of any action under  section 1979, and for other purposes.116th Congress (2019-2020) |         Get alerts*

 Back to this bill
*Bill*

Hide Overview 
Sponsor:
Rep. Amash, Justin [L-MI-3] (Introduced 06/04/2020)

Committees:
House - Judiciary

Latest Action:
  House - 06/04/2020 Referred to the House Committee on the Judiciary.  (All Actions)



*Cosponsors (39)*

* = Original cosponsor
Cosponsor
Date Cosponsored

 Rep. Pressley, Ayanna [D-MA-7]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Omar, Ilhan [D-MN-5]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. DeGette, Diana [D-CO-1]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Garcia, Jesus G. "Chuy" [D-IL-4]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Blumenauer, Earl [D-OR-3]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. McGovern, James P. [D-MA-2]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Pingree, Chellie [D-ME-1]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Ocasio-Cortez, Alexandria [D-NY-14]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Espaillat, Adriano [D-NY-13]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Meeks, Gregory W. [D-NY-5]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Velazquez, Nydia M. [D-NY-7]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Norton, Eleanor Holmes [D-DC-At Large]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Lee, Barbara [D-CA-13]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Takano, Mark [D-CA-41]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Carson, Andre [D-IN-7]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Maloney, Carolyn B. [D-NY-12]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Kennedy, Joseph P., III [D-MA-4]*
06/04/2020

 Rep. Tlaib, Rashida [D-MI-13]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Sherrill, Mikie [D-NJ-11]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Clarke, Yvette D. [D-NY-9]
06/08/2020

 Rep. DeSaulnier, Mark [D-CA-11]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Pocan, Mark [D-WI-2]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Grijalva, Raul M. [D-AZ-3]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Rush, Bobby L. [D-IL-1]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Trahan, Lori [D-MA-3]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Khanna, Ro [D-CA-17]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Clay, Wm. Lacy [D-MO-1]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Jayapal, Pramila [D-WA-7]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Horsford, Steven [D-NV-4]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Beatty, Joyce [D-OH-3]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Green, Al [D-TX-9]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Dingell, Debbie [D-MI-12]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Huffman, Jared [D-CA-2]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Bonamici, Suzanne [D-OR-1]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Eshoo, Anna G. [D-CA-18]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Hayes, Jahana [D-CT-5]
06/08/2020

 Rep. McEachin, A. Donald [D-VA-4]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Kaptur, Marcy [D-OH-9]
06/08/2020

 Rep. Adams, Alma S. [D-NC-12]
06/08/2020



https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-.../7085?r=62&s=1

----------


## surf

https://twitter.com/justinamash/stat...837825/photo/1
the text - if i loaded the correct link

----------

